# Up North



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello Northern peeps, I hope ya'll are out there fishing right now, it being Sunday and everything.
I'm working in Orange NJ for a month or so, and was wondering/hoping that there might be a P&S'er that may be able to take this reprobate from the south out fishing of an evening or Sunday or something. I'm staying right next to the Bloomfield Ave. on ramp to the Garden State Parkway, next to the Dunkin' donuts. I have two wheels for travel but thats about it. If'n you need some references, ask some peeps on the Va. board. I'll buy the beer or gas or both as necesary.:fishing: :fishing: :beer: :fishing: 
Cheers, DLO


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*North Jersey*

Hope some of you guys up north can help him out. I would appreciate it. :beer: :beer:


----------

